# Hutnting during/after the big storm?



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you think the hunting will be good on Wed. and Thursday when the storm passes through? It seems like it might make the bucks move around a bit more than last weekend as they will have to dig through some snow to find food.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have found that hunting in windy conditions can help you get closer. And moisture always makes it quieter.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm going up for my last try on Thursday. The snow always makes the deer easier to see anyway, and I really think they stay out more in the open longer in colder weather... can't wait.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm gonna go on thursday as well. just for a few hours in the morning though


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd be out just as the storm ends if it was me.


----------

